# FS: Pygmy Livbearer: Heterandria formosa. Price reduced to $1.



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a population explosion in my tanks of Pygmy Livebearers. Price is $1 each. Pickup in Cloverdale.

These are great little fish. Females get to be 1 1/2 inches maximum, males half that. They make a good addition to a shrimp tank. No heater needed. (I put them outside every summer, and they stay there until October.) Easy fish to keep and guaranteed to breed for you.

Here is a link with picture: Heterandria formosa (Dwarf Livebearer) - Seriously Fish


----------



## JoeMc (Oct 14, 2012)

Hehe .......

"Males are much smaller than females and possess an enormous gonopodium."

They sound interesting. I have been looking for something for my 15g. Hmmmm.....


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Take more than 5, and you can have the extras for $1.50 each.


JoeMc said:


> Hehe .......
> 
> "Males are much smaller than females and possess an enormous gonopodium."
> 
> They sound interesting. I have been looking for something for my 15g. Hmmmm.....


----------



## JoeMc (Oct 14, 2012)

PM sent.......


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

In case people are wondering, these guys are peaceful fish. I used to keep and breed them. They are easy to breed and breed quite often when happy. They are also great for those who don't have heaters as they can tolerate cooler temperatures. Another thing, their clutch sizes are small but they can release babies very frequently e.g. multiple times within a 28 day period.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Fish pending for now. There may be more next week.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

More livebearers available now.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump. Increased the number of fish for the money.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

If you will take a mix of sizes, I will sell 15 fish for $20.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Still have some available.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Pick some up on Friday Feb 1st, and have all you want at $1 a fish.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump. $1 each.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

The fish are still available, but I'm closing the thread. PM me if you want some.


----------

